# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Recurring Dead Body Dream

## Kalahna

Recently I keep waking through the night, it seems to have been the last 3/4 nights, around 2am, 3am, 4am.
I've been having a recurring nightmare, which ends up waking me up, but I wake up and I'm in tears, and too shaken to go back to sleep.

In the dream I'm with Kelly (IRL she's a friend, but not a close friend) at my house (its got all my furniture and stuff but its a completely different house) and i realise ive got to go to work but ive got loads of housework to do, so she says she'll do the housework, so i can go to work, and then wait at mine until I finish.

When I get back, and theres nobody in the house. 

I try ringing her, no answer, try texting, no answer...then all of a sudden im in the pub, im sat there, with a bunch of our friends (none of which i recognise in real life) and kelly arrives... shes smoking a cigarette, and says hi to everyone, but seems very off with me.

I try to talk to her, but she gets emotional, and then one of the blokes tells me that she cant bring herself to talk to me. With that, she bursts into tears and runs out, and the bloke tells me she found something under my stairs in the cupboard when she was putting the ironing board away.

I keep asking, and eventually he says in hushed tones that its a dead body, but looks like its been there for a long time, and was decomposed so badly it really messed Kelly up. 

Kelly and I end up talking about it privately, but when we get back to the table, everyones acting weird with me, but then all of them state that they know it wasnt me that killed the person but that I should take a look at it and do something about it. 

I dont. Every time im at home, I avoid the cupboard. There's no smell coming from the cupboard, but I keep imagining what it must look like in there (from what I remember, a load of gunk and goo) and I get to a point where I'm really torn because I dont know whether to phone the police, or just carry on and pretend it isn't there. 
At one point I even debate cleaning up in there and getting rid of it, but i get myself into such an emotional frenzy, and I'm crying and shaking, and this is always the part where I wake up.

My problem now is that I can't stop thinking about the dream, it's running through my head all day, and really affecting everything I do. 

Please, if someone could interpret this for me, maybe it could set my mind at ease slightly?

Thank you,

Hanna

----------


## Balestar

I can't imagine anything which would incur such a bad dream right off the bat.

Is the whole thing just a repeating nightmare which has no basis in your real life?

----------


## Kalahna

I don't quite know where it came from, yeah it's been recurring for a while now, and whatever I do I can't get rid of it. It scares the absolute life out of me!

----------


## Sanquis

Dead bodies hidden inside your house?
You must have some sort of hidden secret or something cause thats as close as it gets to having 'skeletons in your closet'  :smiley:

----------


## Kalahna

Yeah I guess so, but the thing is, I never keep anything hidden from anyone?
So I just dont know?

----------


## Balestar

Ok for tonight try and have some hot chocolate/cocoa before you go to bed and while your laying in bed just try and calm yourself down; think about what happened in the day or how to fix a problem you're having, think about guys/girls whatever you like just dont think about the nightmare..

On a random note I just watched Hostel on dvd  ::shock::  wonder if i'll have my first nightmare for atleast a decade lol

----------


## Brainchild

> Recently I keep waking through the night, it seems to have been the last 3/4 nights, around 2am, 3am, 4am.
> I've been having a recurring nightmare, which ends up waking me up, but I wake up and I'm in tears, and too shaken to go back to sleep.
> 
> In the dream I'm with Kelly (IRL she's a friend, but not a close friend) at my house (its got all my furniture and stuff but its a completely different house) and i realise ive got to go to work but ive got loads of housework to do, so she says she'll do the housework, so i can go to work, and then wait at mine until I finish.
> 
> When I get back, and theres nobody in the house. 
> 
> I try ringing her, no answer, try texting, no answer...then all of a sudden im in the pub, im sat there, with a bunch of our friends (none of which i recognise in real life) and kelly arrives... shes smoking a cigarette, and says hi to everyone, but seems very off with me.
> 
> ...




Do you have fear of your real friends finding out a secret that you've kept well-hidden? Possibly something you can't bring yourself to face?

That's what I gather from your post.

----------


## Balestar

How did it go? I didn't have any nightmares  :boogie:  even after watching Hostel on dvd lol.

Did have some other wierd dreams; like looking for a girl I was interested in and finding out she was working in a church and was in love with a priest who looked like a friar or something  ::shock::

----------


## nzguy

> On a random note I just watched Hostel on dvd  wonder if i'll have my first nightmare for atleast a decade lol



Haha... I watched that movie a few months ago. Had nightmares about being overpowered and tortured for weeks... Never watching a movie like that ever again!

----------

